
Lessons Learned – 10 years of running a software consultancy - ilikepi
https://dockyard.com/blog/2019/12/19/lessons-learned-10-years-of-running-a-software-consultancy
======
netman21
$200k revenue per employee are dismal numbers for a high-end US based
consulting company of any sort. Is it just the problem with competing with
India and Uzbekistan (where my developer is from)? My own consultancy of one
does $500K/per employee and I have available time to get to $1 million. The
Chasm Group told me a decade ago that it was easy for one of their consultants
to bill $2 million.

I just can't imagine employing 100 developers who must get at least $150k in
salary + $30k in benefits and charging so little for their time. Remind me not
to get into softwre development.

~~~
bcardarella
It's not easy, margins are thin but it's the nature of the beast. We were able
to maintain a 20% - 25% margin over the past few years.

